# Naughty Fairy.....Puck!



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Our new fella, name`s Puck and sure you all recognise him as a V.Opossum....



First day forage.... 








Three weeks later and super cheeky! Look at me!!!! 








Well, if I really must wash........








.......then I will want something for it!











He`s a nice lil fella, settled in too well! Not afraid of the resident skunkies, in fact, Ollie is terrified of him!!!!!
Like all our charges, we love him and try hard to cater for his needs.....
And thanks to Steve & Cheron (Alfie99 on here) along with Byglady folks for advice etc.
Hope you like....

Dave.


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

He's adorable !


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh, just to say, he is reasonably well potty trained (though we have to place it in an unusual spot, lol) and lives in our living room at present, slees behind one of the settees; wraps himself up in a warm throw.

Initially he was in a large dog crate but didnt like this so he was outta there after a few days........overnight he does sleep some but is also awake loads, we have to adjust the room accordingly, then I hide treats for him to find (almost always does).

He loves to go on adventures around the house, only supervised of course. Also, he has come to know the door handle and what it achieves....he sometimes tries to get to it from the small table:gasp:

Dave


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Cillah said:


> He's adorable !


Thank you cillah!!:flrt:

Dave


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Georgeous!!! :flrt::flrt:


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

He looks like he is comming on a treat dave, blossom rules the roost with the dogs here and if they get to close they get a show of the teeth but so efar only dosy claude has got close enough for them to make contact:gasp: jag the whippet is to scared and blossom and the skunks just ignore each other ,for the best i think.
Dave i have not forgot the finger pulls just have none at the moment.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

He looks lovely! Jennifer & Jonny, who live across the road from me, were telling me about Puck the other day when they visited you.


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

He is gorgeous!:flrt:

Are they hard to care for?xxx


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> He looks lovely! Jennifer & Jonny, who live across the road from me, were telling me about Puck the other day when they visited you.


 
Yeah, nice couple. Think Jen liked him......


Fame at last!

Dave.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Cleo27 said:


> He is gorgeous!:flrt:
> 
> Are they hard to care for?xxx


Need to free roam, i think. Dont belong caged, he changed altogether when we left him out of his crate for good.
So far hasnt been too difficult, just gotta watch what he eats, although he never appears to be greedy (skunkies will stuff emselves til they explode given the chance) and we ensure he gets a healthy diet, given there isnt exactly lots of info on them, theyre rather frowned upon in the states. Theyre apparently prone to MBD (so Ive read) so commonsense prevails when doing his meals, not too much fruit/protien, plenty of variety, etc.

Dave


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

alfie99 said:


> He looks like he is comming on a treat dave, blossom rules the roost with the dogs here and if they get to close they get a show of the teeth but so efar only dosy claude has got close enough for them to make contact:gasp: jag the whippet is to scared and blossom and the skunks just ignore each other ,for the best i think.
> Dave i have not forgot the finger pulls just have none at the moment.


Yeah, appears to have settled in well, he will pay you a visit soon.....no probs re the pulls!

dave


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

sam gamgee said:


> Yeah, nice couple. Think Jen liked him......
> 
> 
> Fame at last!
> ...


Oh yes, Jen liked him all right! hehe I can see why. I love his feet :lol2:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

He's such a cutie! Looking forward to more pics and future updates! xx


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Awe bless him he is adorable...glad you've got him to eat some veg haha Phoebe won't touch the stuff :O


----------

